# **Update on Indiana Bag limits for 2009,2010,2011.



## rodney482

It is still my understanding that this is antlerless only!


----------



## flintcreek6412

I would like to see the final draft with the exact specifics. A few questions I would like anwered:
-Would the 7 extra gun days be at the beginning or end?
-Would this be antlerless only or apply to both sexes?
-Would this apply to urban zone bag limits too?

Rodney, I know you made statements about 2 of those but I want to see it in writing. They leave a lot of open ended options they way I read it.

My opinion(if you care). If the 7 day extra gun is at the end, I don't care. It's a dead week now anyway so who cares. If it is in the beginning....I am absolutely against it.

If it doubles buck tags, I would be against that too, although in Tippee we take 2 bucks a year and the bucks are still getting better every year.

Double bag limit on does? Why....I can kill 8 bonus does in Tippee and 4 in Warren. I can take another 4 urban plus my 2 archery tags and 1 ML tag. That is 19 does and make it an even 20 with a buck. I don't know many people that even come close to taking that many a year so why increase the limits? People will still shoot their standard 1-5 deer a year with some exceptions.

It should be interesting but either way, I don't see it affecting me very much.


----------



## rodney482

flintcreek6412 said:


> I would like to see the final draft with the exact specifics. A few questions I would like anwered:
> -Would the 7 extra gun days be at the beginning or end?
> -Would this be antlerless only or apply to both sexes?
> -Would this apply to urban zone bag limits too?
> 
> Rodney, I know you made statements about 2 of those but I want to see it in writing. They leave a lot of open ended options they way I read it.
> 
> My opinion(if you care). If the 7 day extra gun is at the end, I don't care. It's a dead week now anyway so who cares. If it is in the beginning....I am absolutely against it.
> 
> If it doubles buck tags, I would be against that too, although in Tippee we take 2 bucks a year and the bucks are still getting better every year.
> 
> Double bag limit on does? Why....I can kill 8 bonus does in Tippee and 4 in Warren. I can take another 4 urban plus my 2 archery tags and 1 ML tag. That is 19 does and make it an even 20 with a buck. I don't know many people that even come close to taking that many a year so why increase the limits? People will still shoot their standard 1-5 deer a year with some exceptions.
> 
> It should be interesting but either way, I don't see it affecting me very much.




DIGEST OF HB1585 (Updated February 17, 2009 4:10 pm - DI 84) 

Deer hunting bag limits. Requires the director of the department of natural resources to increase the seasonal bag limit and increase the length of the hunting season for deer in the 30 counties that had the highest number of collisions involving deer and motor vehicles during the previous year. Increases the seasonal limit for antlerless deer. Allows a person to hunt deer and turkey with a crossbow during the same season that a person may hunt deer and turkey with a shotgun or rifle.


----------



## rodney482

The IDNR guys setting on my station say the extra 7 days will be at the beginning of the season.

no word on the urban limit.

I am lucky that Fulton County is ranked 36th


----------



## bwhtr21

*Thank the good Lord!*

I bet my county would'nt make it and thank God cause that is nothin but a bunch of bull....! I would be so mad if my county was involved, gun season is already too early and too long anyway. These freakin idiots obviously aren't to concerned about trying to let the bucks grow. I'am done, I cannot write anymore. Sorry for the counties involved especially if bucks are included.


----------



## Rothhar1

rodney482 said:


> The IDNR guys setting on my station say the extra 7 days will be at the beginning of the season.
> 
> no word on the urban limit.
> 
> I am lucky that Fulton County is ranked 36th


I will not support this bill in any form nor will I take another Doe /antlerless deer in my home county if this passes ,I will go kill the does on government ground since they are the ones wanting them dead ----->That sounds fair top me!!!!
FYI I spoke to some of the DNR brass about this Friday evening and they do not support this bill and openly said that it is being ramroded through the proccess by a handfull of power players in the legislature and "The lobbiests from a few major INSURANCE agancies} This is who Mr.Freind is working for as well as Mr Harrel Contact your Governor as soon as possable as well as your legislators . This is a must.


On a side Note the deer season numbers came out and it was a record harvest in all cata gories except Buck harvest but it was 50,834 that is the top 4 highest harvests of bucks in our history and 3rd highest year of buck harvest since 2002 and only one year befor that time surpassed 50,000 .It was 1994 and they took 50,812 bucks that year with {way more hunters and 4 buck tags per hunter that year} .Antlerless harvest was a monster this year with 78,914 ,button bucks take was down with only 13,083 that is good .

I guess the point I am making with the numbers is I think its time to scrap alot of the bag limits and set some that actually make some sense for the future of deer hunting not just those that are hunting right now .The state legislature should be censored in this matter and have zero say when game bag limits and game laws are concerned "They are not educated in the wildlife biology area .And most IMO are uneducated period!!!

On a side note for those doomsday types that freeked out whan the CFR cartiges were allowed they only took 1% of the total over all harvset of deer the past 2 years .So "poo poo nana poo poo" to all those "this will be the end of all the deer types" .I also know that they are angleing to in the next few years allow Xbows for the entire season for all hunters as well. I think this is a good move IMHO as well.


----------



## rodney482

quote of the day:

poo poo nana poo poo


----------



## Rothhar1

rodney482 said:


> quote of the day:
> 
> poo poo nana poo poo


LOL :wink: 
Truth be told Rodney the DNR reps did not say what side of gun season they would extend .But that said if they do go earlier it will be harder to justifie doing as much bowhunting as I do now .I do like bowhunting but with the Rut/prerut at its peak that week they make bow hunting seem a bit redundant.Since I wait to hunt my prime buck land till a few days prior to halloween that is just about 10 really good days of bow hunting .

Besides honestly with that extra week of gun a good hunter should at least get a crack or two at a real gagger in that early week shouldn't thay .So aside from loveing to be in the woods and bowhunt it makes bowhunting almost obsoleat in a way with what will be 5 total weeks in the woods with a gun now reall dosn't it !???:zip:


----------



## rodney482

Shouldernuke! said:


> LOL :wink:
> Truth be told Rodney the DNR reps did not say what side of gun season they would extend .But that said if they do go earlier it will be harder to justifie doing as much bowhunting as I do now .I do like bowhunting but with the Rut/prerut at its peak that week they make bow hunting seem a bit redundant.Since I wait to hunt my prime buck land till a few days prior to halloween that is just about 10 really good days of bow hunting .
> 
> Besides honsetly with that extra week of gun a good hunter should at least get a crack or two at a real gagger in that early week shouldn't thay .So aside frome loveing top be in the woods and bowhunt it makes bowhunting almost obsaleat in a way with what will be 5 total weeks in the woods with a gun now reall dosn't it !???:zip:


Apparently they have discussed the date and if this gets passed it will more than likely be earlier, which makes no sense. We have the week of NO hunting between firearms and late season, might as well just do away with that week.


----------



## I like Meat

This is stuck in committee and I hope it stays there...this is a very bad idea brought forth by a very DNR hateful politician....the legislature needs to stay out of deer management.....not one conservation club or State organization supports this stupid proposal.....:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------

